# How many times a day...



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

do you wipe your iPad screen? What do you use to wipe it? I can't believe how grimy and yucky the screen gets!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I wipe it every time I switch the screen off, because that's when you can really see how mucky it is. I use the cloth that came with the Apple cover - it's the same as the cloth you use to clean your eye glasses, but the size of the iPad screen. When I fold the cover back I tuck the cloth in the gap and then lay it over the screen when I close the cover - so I've always got it with me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A couple of times a day with a silky microfiber cloth.  DH and I got into a fight over a new one he brought home, a promo item from some vendor; it was one of the best I've ever seen, and I've been a microfiber snob for twenty years.  My favorite is a silky square lens cleaning cloth I paid $25 for all those years ago, back when the stuff was really that expensive; another favorite is the one that came with our plasma TV.  But this promo one hubby brought home is really, really good.  I need to steal it.  

A good micofiber will clean fingerprints off in one pass of the cloth.  Most terrycloth microfibers take more than that, so I prefer a good silky one.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I used the silk Apple cloth that came with my iPod Touch. I used to tuck it into the side and use it as a screen cover as well, but then I bought a Griffin case from the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and now I tuck the cloth into the card slots on the flap. 

I wish the iPad screen was like the auto clean camera lens! Cleans every time you shut off the camera!

Maybe I'll look into Microfiber and see which one I like best. One of the things I enjoy is gaming and chips... but oh the screen mess!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I do it a couple of times a day usually.  

How is your arm/shoulder doing btw?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Rarely.  Finger prints, etc. don't bother me.  I do like touch screens.  Occasionally I find myself about to touch my Kindle screen.  NO, not this one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use the silky microfiber ones too. I picked up a couple of nice ones at the bookstore near the reading glasses. I always have one with me. I wipe the screen whenever it gets yucky, which is almost always after my son gets done with it


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh ya! Once the grandtwins finish with the iPads, they covers stick to the screen! (not really... but close)

My shoulder is painful. I'm so tired of this. It's a month and 3 days post op. I should be paying tennis already! (Not that I ever played before!)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I rarely wipe mine. I have the Power Support Anti-Glare Shield and it's like magic -- no fingerprints! When I do wipe it, I use a microfiber cloth (per their recommendation).

http://www.powersupportusa.com/accessories/ipad/anti-glare-film-set.html


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> I rarely wipe mine. I have the Power Support Anti-Glare Shield and it's like magic -- no fingerprints! When I do wipe it, I use a microfiber cloth (per their recommendation).
> 
> http://www.powersupportusa.com/accessories/ipad/anti-glare-film-set.html


I just sent this link to my family - we should all buy each other one for Christmas! ha ha! Does it really work? No prints


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I just sent this link to my family - we should all buy each other one for Christmas! ha ha! Does it really work? No prints


It's unbelievable.

I started out with an InvisibleShield (recommended by the Apple guy -- there was a kiosk right outside the Apple store), but didn't like it at all because it had a rubbery texture, and my finger wouldn't/couldn't "glide" across the screen. I disliked it so much, I was seriously considering taking it off and just going "naked" -- but seeing what my son's naked iPad looked like, I knew I couldn't live with the fingerprints.

Then I heard about the Power Support shield and decided to give it a try. I opted for the Anti-Glare (they also have one called Crystal Film). With the Anti-Glare, you do lose a tiny bit of clarity, but it doesn't bother me at all. I even had them put one on my son's (his iPad looked awful -- he never wiped his screen), and told him if he didn't like it, he could take it off -- he kept it on. No more fingerprints.

I had those two put on at the Power Support store in Burbank (for $5 each). I'm getting another iPad for my other son for Christmas. I'm going to attempt to put that one on myself (because I don't want to drive to Burbank). I watched the girl put both of ours on, and it looked pretty easy to do. There's no liquid or anything else involved (like with the InvisibleShield) -- it's held on by static cling. The big thing is getting rid of the dust, which causes bubbles. The girl just used a piece of scotch tape to dab at the screen any time a bubble appeared.

I see that there's an installation video on that link that I gave you. It pretty much shows how to put it on -- but doesn't show you how to get rid of the bubbles. The girl had a piece of scotch tape handy, and any time she came to a bubble, she just lifted that portion of the film back up, and dabbled the iPad screen (not the back of the film) with the tape. It was pretty amazing how easily it seemed to go on.

Anyway, I highly recommend it. I literally go for days -- maybe even weeks -- without wiping down my screen. The film really does cut down on the glare, I have no fingerprints (unless I dab at the screen with a wet finger while I'm cooking or something), and I don't have any "finger-gliding" issues. I'm really sold on this product. If and when Verizon starts selling the iPhone, I'll be getting it on that also. : )


----------

